# Keep it or take it off let me know



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Put this stickers on let me know what you guys think leave or it looks stuiped.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I would take it off. 

Maybe put it onto of the engine cover?


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Second taking it off.


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

I say take it off, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would take it off too, although i think it could possibly look better if it just said "Turbo"


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd take it off. I think it would look better as "TURBO" on the hood, and "1.4 DOHC" on the engine cover. 

Then again, your car isn't mine, keep it if it floats your boat! ccasion14:


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Please take it off! Pretty please with a cherry on top!! I agree with Starks8 though, it may look ok with just Turbo. My opinion is the 1.4 just looks laughable. You'll never be taken serious


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

ozzygarcia said:


> I say take it off, but that's just my opinion.


Happy to see I'm not the only one with my spoiler dipped. It looks better on yours though. Have u thought about painting the chrome strip on the back white? Did u dip the chrome on the fake defuser?


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

bci26401 said:


> Happy to see I'm not the only one with my spoiler dipped. It looks better on yours though. Have u thought about painting the chrome strip on the back white? Did u dip the chrome on the fake defuser?


Thanks man. Yeah I plan on dipping both of them, but the chrome strip I plan on doing black, not white. 

This past weekend I only did what I had time to do which was front/back bowties, LT and cruze badges, and the spoiler.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're going to put any sort of decals on your car like that, put skirt stripes with the word turbo incorporated into it, otherwise, take it off. Especially in the area you put it in, just doesn't make much sense IMO


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it off.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry I agree with the others. Maybe its the font that was used.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

ozzygarcia said:


> Thanks man. Yeah I plan on dipping both of them, but the chrome strip I plan on doing black, not white.
> 
> This past weekend I only did what I had time to do which was front/back bowties, LT and cruze badges, and the spoiler.


Oh ok, black would look good too. I did all my chrome trim 2 weeks ago and it took me from 12:00pm to 8:30pm to finish it.. My neighbors were looking at me like I was crazy for painting the chrome. I was just looking for a different look and I'm pretty happy with it. I was suppose to dip the wheels this past weekend but I didn't get back in town in time. Now it'll probably be another month or so because of the pollen falling. Unless I can find somewhere to do it. I live in a townhouse without a garage. I'll also be changing my bowties again for the third time and hopefully last time. Going to keep the bowtie trim black but paint the inside red. That should help the bowtie standout more.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> If you're going to put any sort of decals on your car like that, put skirt stripes with the word turbo incorporated into it, otherwise, take it off. Especially in the area you put it in, just doesn't make much sense IMO


Agreed


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Off.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

looks like im the only one who thinks it looks alright. only thing i thought when i saw it is that it would look better centered on that lip(length of hood)


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry boss. I have to go with taking it off also. Not very fond of decals on my car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

If you're going to go that route, it needs to be in cubic inches on the top of the hood and mimic the font used on old NASCAR racers. A friend of mine did that to his Honda CRX hill climb car; there was something humorous about him advertising the 95 CI engine.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks all its coming off I was on the fence how it looked thanks again.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What He Said or More Accurately wrote ..your Money your Choice .Good of you to ask !


BE cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen and the new Best Wishes ..


----------



## 70nofaster (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd lose it on the front, maybe on the rear deck just under the spoiler?


----------



## Arcticat (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a metallic red 2012 cruze and I purchased a turbo stick on from GM, put one on the back and one on the engine, I thinks it looks great. I would take the decal off, its to big and wrong color for a red car.--Mike


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

Try putting it on the rocker just behind the front wheels, it may look better there. Don't care for it on the hood...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I sure wouldn't think that 1.4 is something I would want to advertise!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd keep it, but that's just me. I'm planning to get some that says "CRUZE", but a bit smaller font than what you have and I'll be putting them either in the same location as you did, or down on the lower corner of each front door.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I sure wouldn't think that 1.4 is something I would want to advertise!


Sure you do! Make all those 1.2's and 1.3's drool.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> I sure wouldn't think that 1.4 is something I would want to advertise!


D'aww, but 1.4L is just so cute!!!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> D'aww, but 1.4L is just so cute!!!


I hug my 1.4...right before I blow past Scions and Kias.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I hug my 1.4...right before I blow past Scions and Kias.


That's not much of an accomplishment...it's like winning the special olympics. Just sayin


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> That's not much of an accomplishment...it's like winning the special olympics. Just sayin


While I might agree with you, I have a special hatred for Kias (used to own one) and I detest those rice boys who buy the cheapest Scion they can get their hands on and pretend they are running R32's. So it puts a s mile on my face, special or not 

When cruising in the SRT-4, I detest V6 Camaro's and Mustangs for the exact same reason. Honda's, with their mighty vtec, i-vtec and v-tac badges always have to test and they just fail...miserably. I think if I put the SRT-4 badges back on, the honda's would stop.

**** ricers! Whoops, looks like I went on a rant.

What is V-tac?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> While I might agree with you, I have a special hatred for Kias (used to own one) and I detest those rice boys who buy the cheapest Scion they can get their hands on and pretend they are running R32's. So it puts a s mile on my face, special or not
> 
> When cruising in the SRT-4, I detest V6 Camaro's and Mustangs for the exact same reason. Honda's, with their mighty vtec, i-vtec and v-tac badges always have to test and they just fail...miserably. I think if I put the SRT-4 badges back on, the honda's would stop.
> 
> ...


Lol, an SRT-4 would be considered a "ricer" by most too...just because what people do to them/regular Neons gives them a bad image 

I thought it was hilarious having a V6 Camry or a Volvo S70 (both soccer mom/old people cars) that would blow the doors off a Mustang, Honda, etc. if I wanted to. 

An S2000 and a 350Z were racing from a stoplight once at an intersection that I had slowed down and then hit a green at 20 MPH. I saw them pulling up fast and floored it. The S70 pulled ahead of both of them. At the next light, the guy in the 350Z pulled up and his jaw dropped. "The **** is in that thing?" 

The S70 was a pig from a dead stop though (SO MUCH turbo lag), and the Camry was a lot more fun in a straight line for that reason. But get to a corner with that Camry and it felt like you were driving a land barge.

I think the drivers I hate the most are those in BMWs/Infinitis that just drive like @$$clowns and nearly cause accidents on the freeways.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The thing I like about the Cruze, and probably why I haven't even bothered to tune it, is because it's fun as heck to drive "fast". It's a great handling little chassis on a twisty mountain road, and you have more fun winding up the engine through the gears on a slow car.

But I don't even bother racing or trying to cut off cars that I know are faster than me on the highway like I would have in the past. I know my car won't win.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, unfortunately, the Honda guys are moving to SRT-4's because you can pick them up cheap now. 

I've been giving Volvo a few looks lately, they have some decent power plants and the styling is becoming much more appealing as of late.

350zs always run around and pretend to be 370zs, Altimas always race around pretending to be 350zs and Infinity owners black out everything and pretend they're driving skylines. BWM owners are always a-holes. Period. Even if they aren't driving like jerks.


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

bci26401 said:


> Oh ok, black would look good too. I did all my chrome trim 2 weeks ago and it took me from 12:00pm to 8:30pm to finish it.. My neighbors were looking at me like I was crazy for painting the chrome. I was just looking for a different look and I'm pretty happy with it. I was suppose to dip the wheels this past weekend but I didn't get back in town in time. Now it'll probably be another month or so because of the pollen falling. Unless I can find somewhere to do it. I live in a townhouse without a garage. I'll also be changing my bowties again for the third time and hopefully last time. Going to keep the bowtie trim black but paint the inside red. That should help the bowtie standout more.


Yeah I plan on getting rid of ALL my chrome as well. I just always liked the black on white look, so yeah also planning on doing my wheels black. Post some pictures when you do the rims and bowties, I wanna see how it turns out.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Stickers NEVER, nothing goes on my car, nor window (except parking permit). i would take off, but after the feedback you heard here... 

Personally, if i do put a sticker, i want it to say "Vtec kicked in yo"



jblackburn said:


> Lol, an SRT-4 would be considered a "ricer" by most too...just because what people do to them/regular Neons gives them a bad image
> 
> I thought it was hilarious having a V6 Camry or a Volvo S70 (both soccer mom/old people cars) that would blow the doors off a Mustang, Honda, etc. if I wanted to.
> 
> ...


YUP, A lot of people didn't understand how my V6 Camry was killing them. I was on my way to a bar here, and i was next to these girls in a tiburon V6 (I think it was that car) they kept staying next to me rolling to the red and it had turned green. I hear one honk....two honk... and i knew, i floored it till about 45-50 to be safe and i pretty much kept up ahead of them not by much.

I ended up next to a car with girls with their mouth open!!! ;-) needless to say my blood stop rushing to my brain, and to another region. 

Anyways...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

too jdm for me


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Stickers NEVER, nothing goes on my car, nor window (except parking permit). i would take off, but after the feedback you heard here...
> 
> Personally, if i do put a sticker, i want it to say "Vtec kicked in yo"
> 
> ...



LOL! I sort of had the same experience this girl in her white Elantra was rolling next to me on Flamingo Rd. This girl was....whats that word....gorgeous. It was obvious that her car was modified rims, leds, and I can hear her intake every time she revved. So we are at the light we look at each other grinning...she blew me a kiss, revved up my engine, light turned green and we were off. It was a sprint to 80, I slowly started to pull away and...now she is my wife lol true story.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Calintz said:


> LOL! I sort of had the same experience this girl in her white Elantra was rolling next to me on Flamingo Rd. This girl was....whats that word....gorgeous. It was obvious that her car was modified rims, leds, and I can hear her intake every time she revved. So we are at the light we look at each other grinning...she blew me a kiss, revved up my engine, light turned green and we were off. It was a sprint to 80, I slowly started to pull away and...now she is my wife lol true story.


You don't still let her race Elantras, right? Hopefully she's moved up to a sexy Genesis instead :1poke:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Calintz said:


> LOL! I sort of had the same experience this girl in her white Elantra was rolling next to me on Flamingo Rd. This girl was....whats that word....gorgeous. It was obvious that her car was modified rims, leds, and I can hear her intake every time she revved. So we are at the light we look at each other grinning...she blew me a kiss, revved up my engine, light turned green and we were off. It was a sprint to 80, I slowly started to pull away and...now she is my wife lol true story.


OH WOW! LOL! That is amazing, how did that convo go? 

"What's under the hood?"
"A ring, marry me"


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i like where this topic has gone :1poke: I call bs on that last story though
if a beautiful girl beat me in a video game id prob marry her too


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

MjC said:


> i like where this topic has gone :1poke: I call bs on that last story though
> if a beautiful girl beat me in a video game id prob marry her too


HA! As if she'd marry a noob who she just pwned. :1poke:


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Took it off but I did buy the sonic turbo emblem and put it on the rear next to cruze will post pic in the morning that looks good I think again let me know all.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> OH WOW! LOL! That is amazing, how did that convo go?
> 
> "What's under the hood?"
> "A ring, marry me"


lol nah after the race we just pulled over and started to talk at a local walgreens and from there is history. We have a son now he is two years old and she exchange her elantra for a Suzuki Vitara. We been together for 5 years and still love her to this day. Here is a photo of my son His named is Samuel.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Once more


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

How about this I like it.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> View attachment 13016
> 
> 
> How about this I like it.


Looks out of place to me. I'd put it on the opposite side of the deck lid, maybe replacing the model badge with it.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

It kind of grew on me ill leave it. Was asked 2 times today in the mall where I got the turbo emblem.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Was asked 2 times today in the mall where I got the turbo emblem.


Cause they knew it didn't belong. :1poke:


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Def off. Also not a fan of the turbo emblem. However to each his own. Do as you please .. It's your car, make it how you want it!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Cause they knew it didn't belong. :1poke:


No cause they thought GM didn't put it on there car. They wanted it on too.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> View attachment 13016
> 
> 
> How about this I like it.


I like the badge but it does look out of place. I'm not sure if u have an LT or LTZ but I'd replace it with the turbo badge.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Take it off


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stands out too much and is this the only thing done to the car? I feel like it's gonna end up like this...


----------

